# Shelby County toddler killed in tractor accident



## ScoutmasterRick (Sep 9, 2010)

Inattention on the part of the parents leads to the tragic death of a toddler.



> Shelby County toddler killed in tractor accident
> 
> By Jody Callahan
> 
> ...



Link to original news story.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Sep 9, 2010)

What a nightmare. What a nightmare.

A door, a gate, something MUST be locked, blocked, act as a barrier.
Must be a RULE. When a tractor is working near children, there must be something that makes it impossible for a child to get near the machine.

Or someone who doesn't take their eyes off the kid. Like when you're in the street. But that, in the house, is mentally hard to achieve. 

My heart goes out to the parents. Couldn't think of anything else. They punish themselves, I believe, I hope it doesn't break their family.

SA


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 9, 2010)

SpiralAcacia said:


> What a nightmare. What a nightmare.
> 
> A door, a gate, something MUST be locked, blocked, act as a barrier.
> Must be a RULE. When a tractor is working near children, there must be something that makes it impossible for a child to get near the machine.
> ...




Amen.


----------

